# Rig report from 10/17-10/18



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Left Daybreak around 4:30 Friday afternoon. Smooth seas all the way out. We were able to arrive within two hours at the rigs. Started jigging and loaded the boat with blackfin and decided to start live baiting for yellowfin. Had one hooked that would easily been over 100 pounds. Heard several other boats boating big tuna as well. The line was getting low on the 50w so I made the smart move to tighten the drag and broke the line. Ended up catching yellowfin, blackfin, and my personal best mahi on a rip just north of the rigs. Great trip until the northeast cross wind on the ride home. Not the one foot as predicted. Was not unbearable, but not fun to say the least.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good report. Seems like everybody is getting action out there. 

Lesson Learned: Don't touch the drag.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report guys.


----------

